# Brady for Jellybean and Mom



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

**********************************************************


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG Another dog into his cigars. I hope Oakly wasn't the one that corrupted him. If so I apologize :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We do seem to have a rash of smokers on the forum the last two days. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Brady is just so cute. I love that second picture. That is a framer for sure.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

kim from the great pictures you would never know this was a special boy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh what fun!!! Looks like they had a great time! Gotta love the towels after fun in the mud!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

hey he's a fast lil fella and knows how to have fun with the rest of 'em.. as for the laundry  god bless ya cause I couldn't keep up :


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!! He's so adorable!! I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How old is Brady?.
And congrats to yr mom cos she is getting a mighty beautiful dog!.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Brady's story brought a tear, then a big smile knowing you're this boys guardian angel, Kimberly, and then that he's found a forever home with JellyBean's mom...well thats the icing on the cake....a golden ending! 
He's a happy pup, isn't he...give him a hug for me.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks everyone, Maribeth, I gave Brady a super huge huge and kiss,
well, extra from what he normally gets- from both you and
Jellybeansmom!

The rescue of these pups and their moms was heartbreaking and heart mending after the devastation of the fire and the conditions these poor goldens had to live in. 
All the work was worth it when we see and know these moms and pups
are so loved and cared for with human kindness and love.

We have one mom, Daisy, still with us, who I will post her story next.

Brady's mother Polly healed after 6 months and went to a very loving forever home with two children who love her to pieces.

Brady's 1st birthday is November 9th

I do not have a picture of his dad, he was lost in the fire, I think his info is on k9data, but here are pictures of Polly his mom the day before going to her forever home.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow I missed the thread about Jellybeans mom getting Brady.. Kuddo's to Kim for rescuing Brady and the others and also to Jellybeans mom for adopting him....


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics and the videos  
I hope it works out with Jellybean. I was seriously considering it since I showed dh the pics of him and he fell in love as well. (but on the outside, he is guff and says no more dogs!!! lol )
He is just simply adorable


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, adorable... mom is very pretty


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Polly is beautiful!! nice photos


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the pupper Lisa!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That first picture is too funny! It looks like he is smoking a cigarette! Great shots, beautiful goldens.


----------

